# 1272 yeast



## amcqueen (20/4/13)

I'm a bit worried. It's been 24 hrs with no action at all using 1272 American Ale 2. Being Sunday tommorrow I have no way of buying more yeast. Pitched it into an AIPA at around 22c. It's sitting now at 19c dir to being in the fridge overnight. This is the longest lag time I've had  do I leave it for Sunday to see if there is any action over the weekend? What's the max lag time before I should start being worried?


----------



## Yob (20/4/13)

In excess of 48 hours with no signs of activity is about time to start thinking about extra steps.


----------



## Florian (20/4/13)

1272 is a yeast worth waiting for if you ask me. Did you make a starter though? And what's the MFG of your package?

I've always been very happy wirh 1272 when making a 2.5L starter from a fairly fresh pack for 20L at 18 degrees. Slightly higher FG than US05, heaps of lovely fruity esters, exactly what I want in an AIPA.

Might take a bit longer to take off, but nothing to worry about, just give it another day or so.


----------



## Yob (21/4/13)

You have much greater patience than me then Cocko, my understanding is that growth and hence lag should be done in the first 18 to 36 hours.. At 48 hours, active ferment should 'generally' be underway… seems to be the case with 99% of my ferments anyway.


----------



## Nick JD (21/4/13)

At 20C, 1272 is fermenting hardcore within 12 hours for me.

Within 4 days it's finished.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/4/13)

Have you done a hydrometer test?


----------



## amcqueen (21/4/13)

36 hours since pitching the yeast and it started. This morning was really hammering. Longest wait I've ever made on a brew..


----------



## WitWonder (26/4/13)

Nick JD said:


> At 20C, 1272 is fermenting hardcore within 12 hours for me.
> 
> Within 4 days it's finished.


Finished in 4 days, seriously?? I've used 1272 ALOT and never had a beer finish in under about 10 days.... Hmm. (yes I make starters etc etc)


----------



## amcqueen (26/4/13)

With this batch it's still fermenting and doesn't look like finishing anytime soon. Can't wait to have a sample


----------



## Nick JD (26/4/13)

WitWonder said:


> Finished in 4 days, seriously?? I've used 1272 ALOT and never had a beer finish in under about 10 days.... Hmm. (yes I make starters etc etc)


I have a 1.078 Imperial that I pitched yesterday morning that read 1.050 this morning on the refractometer ... which is 1.031, in 24 hours.

3 more days and if it's not at FG (1.018), I'll be surprised. I'm not one of those freakish people who believe that ales should only ever be fermented at the lowest of their manufacturer's stated range though - this one's humming at 22C. If you can taste esters over the metric buttload of Simcoe then for sure ferment at 16C. I can't.

Fast brewing FTW.


----------



## hoppy2B (26/4/13)

Would this be the yeast in Sierra Nevada Pale Ale? I just tried one of these for the first time and was wondering if I should culture up the yeast as its bottle conditioned. I have it covered with glad wrap at the moment and am wondering if I should just chuck it or give it a go.


----------



## Yob (26/4/13)

No good, it's a dwarf strain.. only grows petite mutants...

sorry..


----------



## Nick JD (26/4/13)

hoppy2B said:


> Would this be the yeast in Sierra Nevada Pale Ale? I just tried one of these for the first time and was wondering if I should culture up the yeast as its bottle conditioned. I have it covered with glad wrap at the moment and am wondering if I should just chuck it or give it a go.


1272 is Anchor Liberty IPA.


----------



## Byran (26/6/13)

I just revived a 1272 slurry from a beer I made 18 months ago, it fired up in the starter in a day, fermented a beer strong.
So maybe viability is an issue?


----------



## Byran (26/6/13)

I quite like 1272, I always seem to taste the tartness that is described in the yeast description. Or is that just my beers.......


----------

